
iPhone texts and calls can go to the wrong number - luu
https://wp.josh.com/2016/10/26/divorced-by-apple-in-california/
======
publicfig
I really think it is related to shared Apple IDs. I know the author states
that they do not share one, but every time I've seen this happen, it has
either been due to a currently shared Apple ID or one that has been shared in
the past and logged into in just one place while the rest of the phone has
been switched over to the new Apple ID.

~~~
rabboRubble
Managing Apple devices is a royal PITA. Trying to change from 2-step to
2-factor authentication was not simple because I had a legacy 3gs device. I
thought managing devices attached to my account via appleid.apple.com was
enough. Nope. After much investigation, I learned there was also something
buried via iTunes software. I am not sure where in the back-end the iTunes
device list was being stored, but there was no connection between the iTunes
device list and what was listed via the website.

The appleid.apple.com and iTunes device lists are also segregated from the
Apple support website that has its own device list. Which appears to randomly
delete stuff from my profile. With the recent revamping of their support
website I checked it out, and they now only show 1 current Apple device. Not
the previously listed 5 I actually have.

I don't know if I've actually found all the possible editable locations Apple
device information could be stored with Apple.

------
djrogers
Hundreds of millions of iPhones in use, and both of the examples cited in the
blog post are people who know each other or are related. That seems... odd.

~~~
zimpenfish
That was my take - with ~17B messages a day[1], you'd think this would be
happening fairly frequently if it's a global problem (rather than shared IDs,
etc.)

[1] [http://www.cultofmac.com/412432/apple-users-
send-200000-imes...](http://www.cultofmac.com/412432/apple-users-
send-200000-imessages-every-second/)

------
dzdt
Iphone-to-iphone texts are sent over IP, using some apple database mapping.
Regular texts use phone company SMS. There is a widely known bug that if you
switch from iphone to non-apple-phone you can fail to receive texts, as apple
still tries to use the IP routing. I guess some bug or misconfiguration there
could result in texts to the wrong recipient.

As far as I know, there is no analagous VOIP routing for iphone calls: all go
through the regular network. So misrouting there would be a much bigger
surprise!

~~~
jsight
You can answer a call from a different device with the iPhone, right? It seems
like there may be some similar routing that can theoretically happen.

------
bizzemfrog
Ive have also had texts end up on the wrong thread. I had a group thread (with
my girlfriend, and sister) and a friend texted a different group thread (with
my girlfriend, and the friend), but according to my phone my friend added
herself to the thread with my sister and girlfriend. I have screen shots to
back it up. It happened again recently to my girlfriend.

~~~
tlb
I'm pretty sure I experienced the same thing with 2 overlapping group chats.

------
pupdogg
I can confirm that this has happened to me. Just the other day I got a call
from friend, who I haven't spoken to in months, stating that he had missed a
call from me. It was great catching up with him but I apologized and stated
that I might've accidentally butt dialed the number. After hanging up and
checking my call log, it showed that I never dialed the number to begin with.
I simply brushed off this incident as a Verizon network problem. I can see
this issue having some serious consequences for people in different
situations!

------
sararschreiber
The photo would suggest these are imessages, not texts.

~~~
mordocai
I think most people who use apple imessages call them texts, whether or not
that is correct.

~~~
digi_owl
Because Apple makes very little effort to avoid that confusion. Both
activities take place inside the same app, and will automatically (yeah,
right) route across the relevant delivery system based on the status of the
recipient(s).

~~~
givinguflac
I'm not sure why you say (yeah, right.) Is this something you've had an issue
with? I've never not had a message go through whether via iMessage or SMS,
assuming I'm actually online/on cellular.

------
ikeboy
Article says nothing about calls, contra the title here.

~~~
mordocai
Actually searching for the word call(s) made me find that they found that
calls go to the right number and texts sometimes don't. So the article
directly contradicts the title.

